# Quit moaning!



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Watch this from 33:30 and then ask if you really have much to moan about.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00rrd7t/human-planet-5-mountains-life-in-thin-air


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe not, but having a moan makes one feel so much better, it is almost therapeutic.Not sure that a rant does anything but raise ones blood pressure.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I Dont get it. 33:30 shows some bloke setting off Avalanches. What am I missing and can I moan about it?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Possibly he means from 34:30 describing the lady with cataracts.





.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes sorry about the typo..............34:30 not 33:30.

What a way to have to get to hospital?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I was pleased you posted it Stanner.

It's a 'good news' story and there aren't enough of those some days. Thank you for posting it.




.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Can you imagine the reaction here to being told "You'll have to get a neighbour to carry you on his back for 7 miles if you want your cataract operation"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Can you imagine the reaction here to being told "You'll have to get a neighbour to carry you on his back for 7 miles if you want your cataract operation"


I think I know what mine might be though.


----------

